# Hitachi NT65MA2 finish nailer



## sore thumb (Nov 9, 2008)

buying a new finish nailer and am seriously considering the Hitachi NT65MA2 model

was wondering if any of you fellas had any experiance with them and what your thoughts

thanks in advance,Dave


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

plain and simple, this is a terrific gun. I have this and the ma3 which is the alien looking one... People have told me internally they are identical guns, but the one you are looking at is made in japan and the other is made in taiwan... I would choose the Max NF 550, but I am in love with my max nailers, from their micro pinner, to 18g brad nailer and the 15g nf 550, which are all phenomenol guns.. Hitachi makes some kick as guns. You cant really go wrong with em...


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Latest issue of Fine Homebuilding has an article on finish nailers. They say its the most comfortable, has an air duster, and the angled fitting takes strain off the hose. But its a top loading mag without view ports so you can't check the nail size thats loaded in the gun, you have to invert the gun to get the nails to drop out, and it's not the best line of sight for nail placement.

I have the stapler and love it. I have liked all of the Hitachi tools I have or have used. I would say its a toss up between Bostich and Hitachi for me and Fine Homebuilding gave the Bostich FN16250K2 best value and best overall.


----------



## sore thumb (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks for the replies,ive been a Paslode and Senco guy for years with my favorite being the discontinued Paslode 3250 F-16,and i have a couple Senco finish nailers but am not very impressed with Senco of late,i have a FP 35 that has been nothing but problems and the micro pinner refuses to set the nail

bought the GREX micro and have to say its simply amazing

had my eye on this Hitachi nailer but have never owned a hitachi gun,decided im going to get one and give it a go

thanks again


----------



## Houston's (Nov 30, 2006)

sore thumb said:


> buying a new finish nailer and am seriously considering the Hitachi NT65MA2 model
> 
> was wondering if any of you fellas had any experiance with them and what your thoughts
> 
> thanks in advance,Dave


I have tried all of them and the hitachi is hands down the better one!


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

im looking at getting one of these. does the MA2 or MA3 have any real differences? i like the traditional looking one myself. thought they loaded from the end of the mag, not the top. i thought the were similar to the older senco ones with rear load. i don't care too much for top load but it wouldn't be a deal breaker.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

ApgarNJ said:


> im looking at getting one of these. does the MA2 or MA3 have any real differences? i like the traditional looking one myself. thought they loaded from the end of the mag, not the top. i thought the were similar to the older senco ones with rear load. i don't care too much for top load but it wouldn't be a deal breaker.




I just picked up the NT65MA2 a couple months ago. Deffinetly a nice gun. The built in dust blower seemed like one of those gimicky things at first, but I find my self using it more and more. The two guns look identicle on the outside just a different paint job. I'm not sure about the inside though.


Dave


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

someone mentioned the max gun, but that is stated that it's 12 lbs, could that be correct? and the hitachi is 4 lbs?
ive never used a max gun before but i know if the weights are that different, i'll be buying the hitachi.


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

The MAx gun is not 12lbs.. I will tell you that for both my hitachi's use and MAx use, I have had absolutly no failures with the MAx, but the hitchi's driver Pin a loader tension needed to be replaced. I vote Max!!! Like Warner votes Festool.lol

www.Maxusacorp.com


MODEL
NF550/15-65
FIRING METHOD
Contact trip with anti-double fire mechanism
WEIGHT
4.6 lbs. (2.1kg)
DIMENSIONS
12-1/2"(H) x 3-5/16"(W) x 13-5/8"(L) 
(317 x 84 x 347mm)
LOAD CAPACITY
100 nails
OPERATING PRESSURE
70-100 psi (5-7 kg/cm2)(Regulator)


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

That's the gun I have, and I love it. Good power, well balanced, and that air blower... Seriously, work with that gun for an hour and you will wonder how you got along without an air blower before.


----------



## Javelin350 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have had that same gun for four years now. I use it everyday for installing Hardie XLD trim. Works great with no problems. A co-worker even droped it 10 feet off a roof and no leaks or problems. 

A Great Gun !


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

A little off topic but I just picked up the Hitachi NT50AE2 brad nailer from Lowes for $69. Haven't used it yet but heard decent things about it and for $69, how could I go wrong?


----------



## MarcD (Sep 18, 2009)

Great Gun I have one about 4 years old. It is about ready for a new driver but thats the only problem. I did have it not work on me once, just hissed air out of the trigger, but I oiled it up and havent had a problem since.

Max also makes a great gun, one of the best I think but they are way $$$


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

well, the new hitachi 15 gauge alien looking one is 199?, and the max is 275 so 75 bucks more for a better tool isn't really that big of a deal. I think I am sold on the max trimmer, i know the hitachi would be fine but i want to see how good this max is, since i don't own any other gun of theirs.


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

what situation would you choose to use a 15 gauge over a 16 gauge?

i only use a 16 gauge at the moment so would be interested in your views


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

i like the 15 gauge becase they have a head on them. the 16 gauge paslode type finish nails are T nails and they aren't allowed for azek molding for warranty reasons. so the 15 gauge i would use outside on exterior trim for better holding power over the regular paslode nails.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> i like the 15 gauge becase they have a head on them. *the 16 gauge paslode type finish nails are T nails and they aren't allowed for azek molding for warranty reasons.* so the 15 gauge i would use outside on exterior trim for better holding power over the regular paslode nails.


 Ohhhh noooo, I've been putting Azek up for nearly 10 years with 16 guage Paslode stainless nails. I hope it doesn't start popping off spontaneously now that I know it's not warranted.:whistling


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

up til this spring our company had been using the 16 gauge galvanized on all our azek work, but after a job with $30,000 just in azek had issues with the nails bleeding we switched to a 15 gauge with stainless, the bossman woiuld have prob bought 16 gauge stainless if available but knowing the warrenty issue now definitely changes things


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> up til this spring our company had been using the 16 gauge galvanized on all our azek work, but after a job with $30,000 just in azek had issues with the nails bleeding we switched to a 15 gauge with stainless, the bossman woiuld have prob bought 16 gauge stainless if available but knowing the warrenty issue now definitely changes things


 Stainless nails are a must with PVC trim, we found that out on the first job using galvies. Cheap grade stainless will still bleed. We have done some very high end Azek trim packages on Shore homes and have been back to them many times over the years to monitor peformance of the products and installation. I have never seen a problem due to fasteners. Most issues were due to movement of the product from expansion/contraction, which can be controlled by gluing the joints in critical locations and allowing the material to float in inconspicuous ones.


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

we dont do a lot of siding over here, if its timber frame construction we usually have a cavity and face brick although we have small sections of various siding to break it up

ive done a few jobs with eternet boarding is that similar to azteck, we fixed that with 16 gauge

do you have any uses for a 15 gauge inside or is it just for siding?


----------

